# HGVC Points



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 16, 2016)

Why does HGVC attach a season to points? If points are points - why is it necessary to say that certain points are Gold vs. Platinum? If I understand correctly it pertains to your maint. fees however why not keep them all the same? The season imho seems to be confusing at first for people to understand if they are not a timeshare expert or frequent tug'er.


----------



## JSparling (Aug 16, 2016)

Point values (seasons) have nothing to do with MF's. If you own a 2BR silver at Resort A you have the same MF's as the person who owns a 2BR platinum also at Resort A.

Points are the Hilton currency. It doesn't seem realistic to charge the same points for a night in the off-season, mid-week as you would during peak season, on the weekend.


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 16, 2016)

Points are points, seasons pertain to the property and time of year - Gold seasons require less points than Platinum, etc.
Example

Kingsland 2BR Premier
Platinum requires 14,000 points for a week
Gold requires 10,500 points for a week

Seasons vary by resort and are based on demand - one way of stretching points is to buy less and book in off seasons like late summer or fall when kids are in school.


----------



## presley (Aug 16, 2016)

Platinum = highest demand weeks. Most people want to stay at the property during the platinum weeks. These cost more because of supply and demand.

Gold = next highest demand time. Usually a shoulder season which is when people like me want usually want to stay somewhere (less crowded).

Silver and Bronze = least wanted weeks. Most people won't want to travel during these times and therefore the cost/points are lower.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 16, 2016)

Why does HGVC have seasons?  Simple, so they can sell the less desirable weeks cheaper to people with lower income.  Then when they find out there arent enough points for a summer vacation its time to upsell more points.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seagila (Aug 16, 2016)

Points are points _*only *_during Club Reservation Period (9 months out). During Home Week Period (12 - 9 months out), you can use your points to reserve your Home Week at your Home Resort ahead of others who don't own at your resort.  This is an advantage for highly sought-after resorts (e.g. Hilton Hawaiian Village in Oahu).

Whether points are Platinum, Gold, Silver or Bronze just gives others an indication of whether the week you own is during prime season at that resort (peak demand times) or shoulder season (less demand).  So by saying "I own 8,400 Platinum in HHV Lagoon Tower", others more familiar with the system can already determine that I own a two-bedroom, Ocean view unit, during prime season in HHV Lagoon Tower. It's sort of short-hand for members when talking about their HGVC ownership.

Another point that several people have already made, for the same type of unit at the same resort, you will pay the same MFs, regardless of the color of your points. So for ~$1,600 in MFs, I get 8400 points for my Platinum 2 bd+, while a Gold 2 bd+ owner will only get 5800.  If these Platinum and Gold owners used all their points to book their Home Week at their home resort 12 - 9 months out, they'll get the same accommodations (i.e. two-bedroom, ocean view), except Platinum owner gets to go during high season and Gold owner only during low season.  But if these Platinum and Gold owners want to go somewhere else and try to book during Club Reservation Period, Platinum owner has more points (currency) to book more days (or larger room, or better views) than the Gold owner, all for the same ~$1,600 they each paid in MF.

That's why Platinum deeds are more expensive than Gold ones. Because if you plan on staying with HGVC in the long-term, you lose out on the MFs as a Gold owner, since you pay the same amount whether Platinum or Gold (or Silver or Bronze).


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 16, 2016)

Interesting - so say I wanted to use two years worth of points to book during platinum season at my home resort as a gold owner. Would I need to wait for 9 months out or would I be able to at 12 months?


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 16, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> Interesting - so say I wanted to use two years worth of points to book during platinum season at my home resort as a gold owner. Would I need to wait for 9 months out or would I be able to at 12 months?



9 months. At 9 to 12 months you can only book the SAME style size and season you own.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 16, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> Why does HGVC attach a season to points? If points are points - why is it necessary to say that certain points are Gold vs. Platinum? If I understand correctly it pertains to your maint. fees however why not keep them all the same? The season imho seems to be confusing at first for people to understand if they are not a timeshare expert or frequent tug'er.



I see that you own DVC. DVC has seasons as well. It works the same way with Hilton.
DVC calls it Adventure Season, Choice Season, Dream Season, etc.
HGVC calls it Platinum Season, Gold Season, etc


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 16, 2016)

If you're very familiar with how DVC works, here's an old comparison that I wrote back in 2013.



alwysonvac said:


> Since you're familiar with DVC you might find this comparsion helpful as you begin your HGVC research.
> 
> Similar to DVC, HGVC has a home resort booking period (12 months prior to checkout for HGVC vs 11 months for DVC) then everything opens up for booking at any resort (9 months prior to checkout HGVC vs 7 months for DVC).
> 
> ...


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 16, 2016)

That is what I am looking for. Really appreciate the summary. I understand it much better now. How is booking at the 9 month window? Is it very difficult to get reservations like some DVC resorts? 

We hopefully will have a contract pass ROFR but it is for a gold 2 bedroom unit and I doubt we will be able to use it much during the gold season. I thought I could borrow points and book platinum but it looks like we will have to do that at the 9 month window.


----------



## presley (Aug 17, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> That is what I am looking for. Really appreciate the summary. I understand it much better now. How is booking at the 9 month window? Is it very difficult to get reservations like some DVC resorts?
> 
> We hopefully will have a contract pass ROFR but it is for a gold 2 bedroom unit and I doubt we will be able to use it much during the gold season. I thought I could borrow points and book platinum but it looks like we will have to do that at the 9 month window.


9 months is fine for most resorts. The difficult ones will be Oahu, NYC, the Florida beach resorts and ski resorts. You can still get all of those if you remember to book as soon as the window opens. All those are easier in gold season, but you said you want platinum season.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 17, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> That is what I am looking for. Really appreciate the summary. I understand it much better now. How is booking at the 9 month window? Is it very difficult to get reservations like some DVC resorts?
> 
> We hopefully will have a contract pass ROFR but it is for a gold 2 bedroom unit and I doubt we will be able to use it much during the gold season. I thought I could borrow points and book platinum but it looks like we will have to do that at the 9 month window.



How difficult is at the 9 month window?
Well, similar to DVC some locations, unit types/sizes and/or travel dates are in higher demand.  
So like DVC, your first choice might not be available by the time you try to book but depending on your flexibility regarding alternate dates, resorts and unit types you can generally find something most of the time. Just don't expect XMAS and NYE. Although you might get lucky but keep in mind resort owners have first dibs if it becomes available during the home week window.

*Your best bet is to book your desired week as soon as the 9 month window begins especially if you're traveling during high demand period and/or require one of the limited units.*

*LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION*
Some DVC resorts are in high demand due to their location and/or shared hotel amenities so they are the first to go once the DVC booking window opens up. The same is also true for some HGVC resorts. Some units may go as soon as the 9 month windows opens up and some might eventually book up over time.
For example, Flamingo used to the highly desired resort in Las Vegas due to it's location on the strip so rooms there would eventually book up first (but I'm not sure if this is the case any more since Elara came onboard ).  The Hilton Hawaiian Village is another very popular location that books up.

*SPECIFIC AND OR LIMITED UNIT TYPES* (in terms of SIZE, VIEW, BEDDING, AMENITY)
Some DVC units are just limited in availability (such as Jambo House Three Bedroom Grand Villas, Value Rooms and Club Level rooms) so the chance of seeing one online and actually being able to book it before anyone else might be hard depending on the time of year.  The same is true for HGVC.
For example, Kalia Suites at the Hilton Hawaiian Village only has six studio units which makes it harder to book.

Here's a link to total number of units at each Club resort - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218728

*PEAK TRAVEL PERIODS*
Just like DVC, there is going to be more demand and competition whenever the kids are out of school - Holidays and school breaks for Spring, Summer and Winter. This is reflected in DVC's Magic and Prime Seasons. There will also be more competition for two bedroom units and larger whenever the kids are out of school. 
For example: There will be more demand during peak ski season at HGVC Ski Resorts and more demand during prime summer months at coastal resorts. For HGVC resorts, most weeks were sold as float weeks but some weeks in the Club were sold as fixed weeks and are pre-reserved and only available to Club members when owners release them.


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Interesting! Great perspective - my wife and I went to a presentation this summer at Kingsland and the salesman made it sound like it was cake to use the other resorts because the majority of owners don't book their home resorts. Looks like a different story here! The key take a way is that it is still important at 9 months to book your room... I appreciate it 

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 17, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> Interesting! Great perspective - my wife and I went to a presentation this summer at Kingsland and the salesman made it sound like it was cake to use the other resorts because the majority of owners don't book their home resorts. Looks like a different story here! The key take a way is that it is still important at 9 months to book your room... I appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk



It really depends on where you want to go. 

For example, the Orlando resorts normally have availability year round but certain size units might be booked earlier than others during peak travel periods.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 17, 2016)

You'll have a better idea once you have access to the HGVC Reservation System.  
For example, when you get access just take a look at online availability over a 9 month period at the Orlando, Vegas and Big Island locations compared to the locations at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. Also take a closer look at which locations are booking up first and which unit types are booking up first.


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 17, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> You'll have a better idea once you have access to the HGVC Reservation System.
> For example, when you get access just take a look at online availability over a 9 month period at the Orlando, Vegas and Big Island locations compared to the locations at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. Also take a closer look at which locations are booking up first and which unit types are booking up first.


Great suggestion - hoping the sale goes through but I'm afraid it will not pass ROFR... If it doesn't... Then back to the drawing board


----------



## rahulgopi (Aug 18, 2016)

I just got my account hooked up few days back.  I was looking to reserve KL BI for Christmas 2016. Got a 2 Br Plus until 24th and another 2 Br Plus from 24th till New year.  I kept on checking and they do show up as I was able to initially book a 1 Br and then change it to 2 Br + etc.  I believe just around the 30 day mark there will be more availability.   There are 5 or 6 weeks on redweek for rent around Christmas. IF they are not rented by Nov 20ish,  I would expect members  to cancel the reservation and save the points for next year.

Good thing about HGVC is that the higher point units seem to stick around longer.  Also there are restrictions on rentals which seem to crack down on members using it as a rental business.   Some other TS systems have no such rental restrictions and availability seem to disappear the day it opens up.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hotels do the exact same thing.  Not just with seasons but with events.  That's why people who can travel in the off season.  Heck airlines and vendors of all varieties do it as well.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 18, 2016)

This is my biggest pet peeve about HGVC's point based system compared to DVC's point based system.  With DVC, if you own at a resort, you get home resort booking window regardless of unit or season.  With HGVC, you only get home resort booking windows for the specific unit and season you own, which frankly is useless, since I bought the season and unit I bought based on the points and fees I wanted, not the unit  I wanted to book, and the unit I want to book is obviously going to change over my lifetime (we bought when we were single, now have 2 kids, then will either grandkids someday or solo).  Why HGVC does this is baffling.  The result is almost nothing sells out in the home reservation window, and owners are on equal footing with non-owners at 9 months.  I think they should have a second window from 7-9 months for owners to book any unit/season at their home resort).


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 18, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> Why HGVC does this is baffling.  The result is almost nothing sells out in the home reservation window, and owners are on equal footing with non-owners at 9 months.  I think they should have a second window from 7-9 months for owners to book any unit/season at their home resort).



I agree entirely. I got excited about our purchase and didn't fully understand the home booking window. I thought it was like DVC. With my wife being a teacher I am most likely never going to be able to use the "gold" window at Kohala Suites. Platinum is what we need. I thought that we would have the priority during the 9-12 months and would just need to use more points. If our deal falls through, I will be disappointed, but I think I will look for another resort with comparable points but smaller MF considering I will never be using the 9-12 month window.

The more I get into timesharing - the more I like how DVC functions. It was our first purchase, so perhaps we are biased, but it was well thought out.


----------



## knagel (Aug 18, 2016)

I just check on HGVC web site because this sparked curiosity with his question.  I own a 2BR 14000 Pt at Kingsland.  I just checked 12 months out and I am able to see availability for the 1 BR and 3BR.  I guess I never tried to book it but I am able to see availability.  But then again I check availability at Lagoon Tower and i can see 12 months out too.  Not real sure why.


----------



## knagel (Aug 18, 2016)

This was a main reason we bought at the Grand Islander wast to get the 12 month booking window but we weren't interested in using all of our points to stay in a penthouse LOL, we were just looking for 2 Br stays.  Guess we will see when the time comes what we can do as far as booking a lesser size at 12 months out.

Kevin


----------



## Seagila (Aug 18, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> *This is my biggest pet peeve about HGVC's point based system compared to DVC's point based system.  With DVC, if you own at a resort, you get home resort booking window regardless of unit or season.  With HGVC, you only get home resort booking windows for the specific unit and season you own, which frankly is useless, since I bought the season and unit I bought based on the points and fees I wanted, not the unit  I wanted to book, and the unit I want to book is obviously going to change over my lifetime* (we bought when we were single, now have 2 kids, then will either grandkids someday or solo).  Why HGVC does this is baffling.  The result is almost nothing sells out in the home reservation window, and owners are on equal footing with non-owners at 9 months. * I think they should have a second window from 7-9 months for owners to book any unit/season at their home resort*).



I think the perceived advantage of DVC is due to its purely "Points-Based System" with a chosen Home Resort vs. HGVC which is a hybrid system (week & points) with a Home Resort.  One can argue that with DVC, owners at a resort usually jump at the lower-point rooms to stretch their stay, leaving the higher point rooms for other members (which I view as a disadvantage).  I actually prefer HGVC's Home Week Reservation Period because I can pretty much guarantee I will get the unit type I own, without jockeying for position to grab it every year.

HGVC adding the Home Resort Reservation Period you're proposing (7-9 months out for owners at that resort) is actually an advantage I wouldn't mind having.  But that's because I own at a highly sought-after resort (HHV).  I can imagine peak seasons would be sold out and taken by platinum and gold owners of HHV.  That leaves only the shoulder season available to other HGVC members when it open at 7 months.  I think that dilutes the appeal of HGVC's points system.

My $.02


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Seagila said:


> I think the perceived advantage of DVC is due to its purely "Points-Based System" with a chosen Home Resort vs. HGVC which is a hybrid system (week & points) with a Home Resort.  One can argue that with DVC, owners at a resort usually jump at the lower-point rooms to stretch their stay, leaving the higher point rooms for other members (which I view as a disadvantage).  I actually prefer HGVC's Home Week Reservation Period because I can pretty much guarantee I will get the unit type I own, without jockeying for position to grab it every year.
> 
> HGVC adding the Home Resort Reservation Period you're proposing (7-9 months out for owners at that resort) is actually an advantage I wouldn't mind having.  But that's because I own at a highly sought-after resort (HHV).  I can imagine peak seasons would be sold out and taken by platinum and gold owners of HHV.  That leaves only the shoulder season available to other HGVC members when it open at 7 months.  I think that dilutes the appeal of HGVC's points system.
> 
> My $.02



I see the logic you are suggesting and I admit you have increased my thoughts about the HVGC system. Essentially if you book your home week you will get the reservation you desire... if you choose to book in the 9 month window everyone has an even playing field.

I agree that it would be nice to have a period where you have the "home resort" similar to Disney. 

You make a solid point that DVC is more advantageous for LARGE points owners as most will use value accommodations when able. It is promising to see more studios being built (PVB)


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 19, 2016)

There is no perfect system for timeshares. One person's aggravation is another person's cherished benefit.

I'm a Marriott refugee. Their system is geared to benefit the big owners (either points or weeks). I wasn't a big owner and ended up getting the leftovers, even when I tried to "play the game" and book right on the dot (I never seemed to be able to get in at the precise moment, and by the time I got in, I couldn't book what I wanted. All availability gone.)

At HGVC, I paid for exactly what I wanted, and I am able to get it at the owner's window open. But, yes, I lose flexibility in room type, and I pay top dollars (for HGVC) for maintenance fees. TANSTAAFL.

I like it. But then again I go to the same place year after year by choice. I'm a Hawaii snowbird. . .


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 19, 2016)

My first timeshare was with Trend West (now WorldMark) a purely point based system. In six years I was only able to book at a WM property once - in Angels Camp. All other properties in Cali, Florida or Hawaii were always booked solid a year out when we wanted to travel. We did travel quite a bit but were all RCI trades and even then it was getting hard to find nice properties in high seasons. 

We've owned in Hawaii now since 2009 with HGVC and never have a problem finding what we want, when we want it. It will be interesting to see how easy we can get into the new Maui property once it opens or the other HI properties as they sell more contracts but so far we are very happy with the system. We own a 2BR Platinum (7000 pts EY) but usually travel off season so we can 'stretch our points' and upgrade to a premier room - or we stay in a villa at the Beach Club and carry the left over points into the next year. It works for us, at least for now.


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Both of you made solid points... there really is no perfect system. I initially was frustrated after we made our offer to figure this out, however it is what it is.

If our sale falls through I will be bummed because we got an amazing purchase price, however I will find a resort with lower maint fees or just purchase platinum when we will be able to use them 

I purchased a gold week 2 bedroom Kohala Suites - $395 plus half of closing costs... (Net $1070) We will have to see if it passes ROFR... I have heard some cases that it will and some that it won't but we shall see.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 20, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> Thanks to the wonderful Tug community and the advice over the past few years - my wife and I made an offer on our second timeshare.
> 
> 5800 EOY Gold points - HGVC Kohala Suites - $395
> 
> ...



I found this post from your other thread.  It appears that you're interested in future stays on the Big Island. There is less of a demand for the Big Island properties so you shouldn't have any issues finding availability. I think you can probably buy any HGVC resort with lower maint fees to book your Kohala stays. 

The Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) is the only beachfront HGVC resort in Hawaii therefore it has the highest demand and competition for weeks. Folk own at HHV if they want guaranteed reservations otherwise you have to take whatever is leftover. The resort also offer ocean view rooms and is centrally located in Waikiki. The HGVC resorts on the Big Island are all inland (not beachfront) and further out in Waikoloa (not Kona), so there is normally lots of availability weeks/months after the 9 month window open.

Also keep in mind that in Hawaii weeks 51 & 52 were sold as fixed event weeks. What does this mean? There will automatically be less availability during this time period. These weeks are pre-reserved for these fixed event week owners and don't become available until they release their week which can be at anytime. If they are released during the home booking period Platinum Seasons owners will have first crack at reserving these weeks before Club Season begins. The designated check-in date is Saturday so most availability will be from Saturday to Saturday (except for possibly any weeks that HGVC owns and they will determine which days they will make available).
NOTE: Some folks have found availability online months later. So it pays to keep looking. 

Here's what I currently see online in the Revolution Reservation Systems *for Kohala Suites* 
(NOTE: Kohala only has two bedrooms units)
For Open Season - all nights available in all unit types (standard, plus and premier)
For 2016: all nights available in all unit types  (except around Thanksgiving, and XMAS/NYE where there is currently no availability and a few one day gaps in the standard two bedroom in December)
For 2017: all nights available in all unit types from Jan 7 thru May 22  (except the standard one bedroom has several gaps in availability between Jan 24 and Feb 20)
_NOTE: There might be more competition from late June to mid August for the lower point rooms but I don't recall summer availability being an issue for the Big Island resorts as long as you book early. Perhaps someone who regularly books peak summer weeks at Kohala or Kings Land can provide feedback regarding unit type availability for peak summer months._


Other threads you might find interesting
- Kings Land 2br (2012) http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173030
- Phase 3 at Kings Land (2016) http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238439
- Reserving a Hard To Get Week(2013) http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202535
- Availability for week 51 and 52 (2009) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94978
- What is the Deal with HGVC Honolulu and Dec 24-25 ? (2016) http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240129
- Why go to HGVC on the big island at all? (2015)  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=236611


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for the awesome links! I would really like to see the Ocean Tower be converted. When I was there this summer we attended an HGVC presentation at Kingsland and asked the salesman about it. He said that it is still in the works and  does not know when they will break ground on it. Also - he mentioned that they might be adding an actual beach area. This is from the salesman so I would not hold your breath.


So in regards to platinum season.. can a platinum season owner book a gold week during the 9-12 month window?


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 22, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> So in regards to platinum season.. can a platinum season owner book a gold week during the 9-12 month window?



No, during the home week window you can only book exactly what you own.

*FROM POST #10 in the thread *


> *(1) Home Week window *(3 month period begins 12 months prior to check-in and ends 9 months prior to check-in; requires a full week in the unit type and *season* owned on the designation home Week check-in date)


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 22, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> So in regards to platinum season.. can a platinum season owner book a gold week during the 9-12 month window?



We do it all the time at the 9 month window - I own Platinum and we usually travel in early September around Labor Day to stretch our points. We might use less than our total annual points staying at the Bay Club then carry over to the next year.


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 22, 2016)

My home week is in May - we usually travel in September around Labor Day and never have an issue booking 9 months out on the Big Island. We owned at Kohala, 2BR Platinum EOY and by traveling Gold Season we could stretch our points staying at the Bay Club and go every year. We traded up to a KL 2BR EY Platinum. This year we upgraded to a 2BR premier by stretching - hope to be able to get into the new Maui property that way - stay one year at Beach Club and the next at Maui.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 22, 2016)

Shmiddy said:


> My home week is in May - we usually travel in September around Labor Day and never have an issue booking 9 months out on the Big Island. We owned at Kohala, 2BR Platinum EOY and by traveling Gold Season we could stretch our points staying at the Bay Club and go every year. We traded up to a KL 2BR EY Platinum. This year we upgraded to a 2BR premier by stretching - hope to be able to get into the new Maui property that way - stay one year at Beach Club and the next at Maui.



Just to clarify - we're talking about the home week reservation window. 

Unless you own a fixed week, your deeded week _number in May_ has nothing to do with the home week reservation window. Your deeded week _number_ will be associated with a specific season.

Per the HGVC - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/club-features/reservations/
_"Home Week reservations are consecutive night reservations at the resort at which a Member has an ownership interest in the season and unit type owned, for the number of days owned."_


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 22, 2016)

"[D]uring the home week window you can only book exactly what you own."
"[Y]our deeded week has nothing to do with the home week reservation window."
----------------------
If you find these statements confusing (as I did), I'll muddy the water some more...

(1) The week specified on your deed only determines the season in which it falls.
(2) A home-week reservation does not need to be on your deeded week; rather...
(3) The reservation must be in the same season, same size, at the same resort;
(4) It must begin on the resort's specified check-in day; and
(5) The points used must be the points allotted for the year of your stay.
_-- borrowed or banked points cannot be used for a home-week stay._

I've never made a home-week reservation, and never intend to do so.
Club reservations OTOH, are so much more flexible, it's nearly hotel-like.
.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 22, 2016)

Where do you find the Resorts Specified check-in date for home week?  Seems like i have spotted that on the website in the past, but am not seeing it anymore...


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 22, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Where do you find the Resorts Specified check-in date for home week?  Seems like i have spotted that on the website in the past, but am not seeing it anymore...



It's listed on the resort page under the "Check-in/Check-out" section.
Here's an example - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/waikoloa-beach-resort-Waikoloa-hawaii/


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 23, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Just to clarify - we're talking about the home week reservation window.
> 
> Unless you own a fixed week, your deeded week _number in May_ has nothing to do with the home week reservation window. Your deeded week _number_ will be associated with a specific season.
> 
> ...



OK - I learned something, thank you. So I own a 2BR at KL and I can book 9-12 months out at any time of year for that room only - my check in window as of today is May 10th - August 19th. Got it. If I want to stretch my points or stay at another local I have to be inside of 9 months of the dates I want to travel when booking.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 23, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> It's listed on the resort page under the "Check-in/Check-out" section.
> Here's an example - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/waikoloa-beach-resort-Waikoloa-hawaii/



Thanks,  there are so many different resort listings, gallery, etc and they all have slightly different details.  sometimes that makes it hard to find what you want... Plus now we have the new website, old website and the Mobile App versions...


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 23, 2016)

Shmiddy said:


> OK - I learned something, thank you. So I own a 2BR at KL and I can book 9-12 months out at any time of year for that room only - my check in window as of today is May 10th - August 19th. Got it. If I want to stretch my points or stay at another local I have to be inside of 9 months of the dates I want to travel when booking.



You almost have it 
Not any time of year. It has to be in the season you own. 
And the check-in window is also based on the season you own.

*For example:*
Based on your previous post it looks like you currently own 
- a standard two bedroom (not plus or premier) 
- during Platinum Season (not Gold Season)
- at the Kings Land Resort.

From the HGVC resort page for Kings Land (use this  link) we can tell the following:
(1) Platinum weeks at the Kings Land resort are *1-18, 23-35, 42-52* (found under the "Points Value" section)
(2) Designated Check-in Day for Home Week Reservations at the Kings Land resort is *Saturday* (found under the "Check-in/Check-out" section)
(3) HOME WEEK Priority reservation window exclusively for owners at the Kings Land resort is *365 days to 276 months before check-in*. (found under the "Reservations Window" section)

So as a Kings Land owner you have priority booking access to your resort 365 to 276 months before check-in. In that priority reservation window, you can only book your full point allocation (which is 7 consecutive nights in a standard two bedroom with a Saturday check-in within Platinum Season (1-18, 23-35, 42-52)). 
_NOTE: There is no reservation fee for Home Week Reservations._ 

So as of today (8/23/2016), Revolution is showing that folks can make home week reservation starting week Saturday, May 27, 2017 (week #21) but you can't book weeks #21 & 22 since it isn't Platinum Season for Kings Land. As of today (8/23/2016), you can make home week reservations for week #23 (Saturday, June 10, 2017) to week #33 (Saturday, August 19, 2017) for seven consecutive nights with a Saturday check-in a standard two bedroom at Kings Land.

The HGVC Vacation Planning Calendar will tell you the dates associated with each week # - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/content/2016-HGV-Vacation-Planning-Calendar.pdf.pdf

I hope this helps


----------

